# New to waterless wash, really swirlfree?



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys and Girls,

I'm doubting to buy a waterless wash for some Quick washes between the regular due to water acces.

Can Anyone explaine how It works and if its safe to use on a lightly soiled surfaces.

The 2 i'm liking is megs d114 or wolfs mean green.

Your thoughts please, thanks

Stephan


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

The two mentioned are not waterless, they are rinseless type shampoos meaning you will need and/or use a couple of gallons of water.

Waterless are another can of worms.

I have not tried megs d114 (but i hear its good) but i do use Wolfs mean green, ONR wash&shine and ONR wash&wax.

*From what ive tried:*
- *ONR W&S* was my first rinseless. I got hooked on it, nice smelling, its very versatile (wash shampoo, clay lube, QD, interior cleaner and protection). Good or bad thing about it is (however you look at it) is that it leaves some protection behind which can mess a bit with the wax you have on.

- *ONR W&W* i used during the summer time. Its like ONRWS but with added carnauba wax for a wet look and better protection.

- *Wolfs mean green* is the strongest and most economical of the three. Does not leave any wax or other protection behind.

All three work by encapsulating dirt using polymers and lubricating agents so it can be safely removed from the surface.

I use the 2 bucket method, a quality sponge, a sprayer for pre spraying (has the rinseless solution in it), and 2 microfiber towels for drying. Before i start i dip one of them into the rinseless solution and wring it out so i am left with a damp towel that I use for the initial wipe.

I work panel by panel. First start with the roof, next windows (front and side), bonnet, both sides, the entire front end, the entire back end. I pre spray the panel so the polymers do its magic for a about 30s-1min depending on how badly soiled the panel is. I then wipe it with a dampened (not dripping wet) sponge frequently checking for dirt transfer. I ussualy do 2-3 passes on a panel before i dry it out. For drying i use a QD or spray sealant or spray wax.

So far i cleaned mud, salt, road grime...and have not seen any aparent swirls or scratches on my paint.

Check out other reviews of Lowiepete (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294) and Bigpickle (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032) better describing this method.

*About Waterless*
Just last week i got some Optimum opti-clean which is a true waterless concentrate. Waterless is best used on a fairly clean car and not very soiled (best for dry enviroment) and from what ive tried it i am impressed. There is a different technique behind it. You need loads of microfiber towels for wiping. Spray the panel and the towel, wait a bit and wipe gently in a one way swipe, flip the towel to a dry side and buff dry. Remember for every swipe you need a clean side of the towel.

If the car is soiled go for rinseless wash, if its just dusty, or rain spotty you can use the waterless type wash.

Hope that I answered some questions you might have.

A&J


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks a&j,

Really well writen. And you are correct i mean rinsless wash not waterless &#55357;&#56832;. 

I think u Will try the mean green, Just because i can buy It in 1l instead of a gallon. I also see that the megs foams, insted of other onr


----------

